
10 Lessons Startups Can Learn From Superheroes - psogle
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/1939358/10-Lessons-Startups-Can-Learn-From-Superheroes
======
ashwinl
A managing director of Draper Fisher Juvertson, Scott Lenet gave a talk at the
University of Michigan on the same topic.

IMHO, the quality was better. Also, it's good to have sound/video attached to
a presentation.

[http://inst-tech.engin.umich.edu/media/index.php?sk=ess-w08&...](http://inst-
tech.engin.umich.edu/media/index.php?sk=ess-w08&id=1769&p=2)

(skip ahead)

------
lunaru
I stopped reading after the wolverine slide.

Seriously though, it's this type of stuff that helps me open up TextMate for
another day of hacking. It's not so much the content that matters, it's the
shot of "Yeah, let's do this".

------
unalone
What a completely pointless presentation. And the site it was on looks
terrible. I find it disappointing that all of the document-hosting sites have
poor design aesthetic. Text needs good aesthetic the most.

------
charlesju
Wow, I can't decide if that was a great presentation or the greatest.

